# I need a bung hole cutter



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I simply have been unable to find one on the net, or through my vendors. It has a T handle and what looks like a serrated hole bit on the end. It is used to cut a 2 inch hole in a 5 gallon bucket lid so that tint can be added without removing the lid. Then you plug the bung with a little plastic cap.

I had and used one in the mid-eighties, but no one seems to know what the hell I am talking about.

Help!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

How about a 2" Forsner bit?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Why not a hole saw?
If you are going all Amish on us,
chuck it in a tap handle. :laughing:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I could make the tool in a hour, but without the exact plug, it is pointless


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Ts, maybe some precise dimension might help. Is it the same hole as a regular paint pail? I can get you that within 0.0005 tomorrow AM.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It is a standard 5 gallon un-necked bung hole size, whatever that is.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll break out the verniers tomorrow, they're at the shop.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a micro adjust bit for a brace. I don't use it very often, but it's the cat's meow for things like that


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

You might try looking a supplies for wine and beer making, I saw something similar to what your talking about used for home made wine, they put holes in the top of 5 gallon buckets (could be he was using a painter tool, not sure).



.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Try these folks. You'll have to find a distirbutor, but its a start.


----------



## Drew56 (Sep 7, 2005)

I cann't post urls try riekepackaging.com/prod/264

they have a manual crimper for flex spouts


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

That is it, Double A, thank you very much. Order on the way!


----------

